# Curtis 9ft 8in blade w/wings



## Cowboybiker76 (Dec 8, 2017)

Curtis Sno Pro Commercial 8 ft blade , measures 9 ft 8 w/ wings. Works great but too heavy for my truck. Comes with wiring harness, fingertip controller, Ford headlight adapters. Asking $1,200. Just flushed and filled fluid, newer markers, need this out of my driveway ASAP.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Might help if you give your location .

Welcome to the PLOWSITE


----------



## Cowboybiker76 (Dec 8, 2017)

Fort Wayne Indiana


----------

